# Obama open to name change for Washington Redskins



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im sure Liawatha agrees with this moron.

WASHINGTON (AP) -- President Barack Obama says he would "think about changing" the Washington Redskins' name if he owned the football team as he waded into the controversy involving a word many consider offensive to Native Americans.
Obama, in an interview with The Associated Press, said team names such as the Redskins offend "a sizable group of people." He said that while fans get attached to the names, nostalgia may not be a good enough reason to keep them in place.

"I don't know whether our attachment to a particular name should override the real legitimate concerns that people have about these things," he said in the interview, which was conducted Friday at the White House.

An avid sports fan who roots for his hometown Chicago Bears, Obama said he doesn't think Washington football fans are purposely trying to offend American Indians. "I don't want to detract from the wonderful Redskins fans that ahttp://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_OBAMA_REDSKINS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-10-05-10-21-17re here. They love their team and rightly so," he said
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-10-05-10-21-17


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe stop pulling your dick giving interviews about senseless fluff, and start burning the midnight oil and work on the shutdown. You useless hack who's in love with his own voice.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

How about crooks, bullets, thugs, or snipers, to represent the neighborhood more appropriately


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

This. Just. Happened.

http://money.cnn.com/2014/06/18/news/companies/patent-office-redskins/index.html?iid=TL_Popular

TEAM NAMES POLITICALLY CORRECTABLE
>
> Enjoy the political humor. Read to the end for effect.
>
> I agree with our Native American population. I am highly
> insulted by the racially charged name of the Washington
> Redskins. One might argue that to name a professional
> football team after Native Americans would exalt them as
> fine warriors, but nay, nay. We must be careful not to
> offend, and in the spirit of political correctness and
> courtesy, we must move forward. So . . . ..
>
> Let's ditch the Kansas City Chiefs, the Atlanta Braves and the
> Cleveland Indians.
>
> If your shorts are in a wad because of the reference the name
> Redskins makes to skin color, then we need to get rid of the
> Cleveland Browns.
>
> The Carolina Panthers obviously were named to keep the memory of
> militant Blacks from the 60's alive.
> Gone. It's offensive to us white folk.
>
> The New York Yankees offend the Southern population. Do
> you see a team named for the Confederacy? No!
> There is no room for any reference to that tragic war that
> cost this country so many young men's lives.
>
> I am also offended by the blatant references to the Catholic
> religion among our sports team names. Totally
> inappropriate to have the New Orleans Saints, the Los
> Angeles Angels or the San Diego Padres.
>
> Then there are the team names that glorify criminals who raped
> and pillaged. We are talking about the horrible
> Oakland Raiders, the Minnesota Vikings, the Tampa Bay
> Buccaneers and the Pittsburgh Pirates!
>
> Now, let us address those teams that clearly send the wrong
> message to our children. The San Diego Chargers
> promote irresponsible fighting or even spending
> habits. Wrong message to our children.
>
> The New York Giants and the San Francisco Giants promote
> obesity, a growing childhood epidemic. Wrong message
> to our children.
>
> The Cincinnati Reds promote downers/barbiturates. Wrong
> message to our children.
>
> The Milwaukee Brewers---well that goes without saying . . .
> Wrong message to our children.
>
> So, there you go. We need to support any legislation that
> comes out to rectify this travesty, because the government
> will likely become involved with this issue, as they
> should. Just the kind of thing the do-nothing congress
> loves . . .
>
> With all of this in mind, it might also make some sense to change
> the name of the Oregon State women's athletic teams to
> something other than "The Beavers."


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good analogy, unfortunately it makes too much sense!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

How bout the Washington Freeloaders?

Funny- but I have an LE buddy who is 100% Indian - and yes he prefers to be called Indian- he lives and works on reservation in New Mexico. He LOVES the Redskins because of their name. He travels to DC and attends at least one game a year.

Again this is political fuckstickery.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

TacEntry said:


> How bout the Washington Freeloaders?
> 
> Funny- but I have an LE buddy who is 100% Indian - and yes he prefers to be called Indian- he lives and works on reservation in New Mexico. He LOVES the Redskins because of their name. He travels to DC and attends at least one game a year.
> 
> Again this is political fuckstickery.


The US Govt, under this tyrant of course targetted any 5014c non profit groups with the name "Patriot" so Im guessing the Patriots must change their name? what about the Pirates? the Somalis find that insulting, where does it stop? The name Redskins was/is a compliment to Native Americans as proven by the many elder Native Americans wearing the Redskins jacket and stating the same, this guys a joke.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

F**K OBAMA AND ALL OF HIS A$$HOLE BUDDY'S !!!!!

SCREW YOU NFL!!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Could this buffoon get anymore embarrassing ?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If only there were more important issues for him to occupy his time with.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> If only there were more important issues for him to occupy his time with.


Hes busy right now.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

pahapoika said:


> Could this buffoon get anymore embarrassing ?


----------

